# My NS-UDS Wine Barrel Smoker Project



## funman1 (Sep 3, 2012)

Wanted to build a smoker, was going to go UDS but then fell in love with the idea of making it beautiful and functional.

So hence the Wine Barrel Smoker.

Info about its design.
Brand new wine barrel fresh from a local winery.
Still in progess
Planning to use the Amaz-N-Smoker (LOVE IT!) to create smoke.
Plan to use an electric hot plate burner just for heat (as needed) so I will be able to cold smoke or hot smoke.
Hot plate will be controlled via electronic thermostat.
Stained the wood with a nice finish I liked
Plan on having two grates for cooking
Plan to add a stack to the top
Plan to finish the door at the bottom
Used a special paint for the bands (7214 Gray) called Hammered. That give the metal a hammered look AND TEXTURE I loved.

What do you think???


----------



## winenbutt (Sep 4, 2012)

This sounds like a winer, er uh, winner!  Especially for me <Wine-N-Butt>

Unfortunately the pictures are not coming through, the links are not working.  What am I not doing correctly to see them?

<Wine-N-Butt>


----------



## funman1 (Sep 4, 2012)

nsuds1.jpg



__ funman1
__ Sep 4, 2012


















nsuds2.jpg



__ funman1
__ Sep 4, 2012


















nsuds3.jpg



__ funman1
__ Sep 4, 2012


















nsuds4.jpg



__ funman1
__ Sep 4, 2012


















nsuds5.jpg



__ funman1
__ Sep 4, 2012


















nsuds6.jpg



__ funman1
__ Sep 4, 2012


















nsuds7.jpg



__ funman1
__ Sep 4, 2012


















nsuds8.jpg



__ funman1
__ Sep 4, 2012


----------



## sound1 (Sep 4, 2012)

Looks cool


----------



## scarbelly (Sep 4, 2012)

Looks great - where does your smoke vent?


----------



## funman1 (Sep 4, 2012)

There will be a smoke stack on the top.

It's a build in progress, so it has not been added yet :)


----------



## schmedleyp (Sep 5, 2012)

sweet build


----------



## sqwib (Sep 5, 2012)

That is awesome, been looking for a wine barrel myself.

Thanks for sharing!


----------

